

Charlie Mungur: The Art Of Stockpicking - jorangreef
http://vinvesting.com/docs/munger/art_stockpicking.html

======
jorangreef
See also: "The Psychology Of Human Misjudgment"
(<http://vinvesting.com/docs/munger/human_misjudgement.html>) and "Academic
Economics: Strengths and Faults After Considering Interdisciplinary Needs"
([http://web.ku.edu/~finmhir/FIN464/MungeronEconomicsUCSBspeec...](http://web.ku.edu/~finmhir/FIN464/MungeronEconomicsUCSBspeech.pdf)).

Bear in mind: "The problem with Psychology is it's not the same thing as
Wisdom".

